# Utility Bills in Al Hamra/Mina al Arab



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi

We're moving to RAK at the beginning of December. We're looking at apartments and town houses in Al Hamra and Mina al Arab, I've seen a few stories about ridiculously high bills in both areas. Any body living there? If so could you give me an example of your monthly bills, thanks.

Don't want to rent somewhere and spend a lot of our savings on paying high bills!


----------

